# My Most Detailed Prop Build for 2013 WIP



## halstaff

*My Most Detailed Prop Build for 2013 FINISHED*

One of my goals for this year was coming up with a method to make my figures so that I could vary the poses from the standard straight style. Most of my stand up props are made with 2x4 legs and pvc upper bodies which work fine but it didn't offer much variety.
Since I bought a welder last year and am trying to learn to weld, I decided to give a steel body a try. It would allow me to design props in a wider variety of poses and be plenty rigid and strong so that they could handle pneumatic cylinders for upper body motions.
I was inspired for my first try at this by a small concept drawing I found for a character for the Pirates of the Caribbean ride. He was never used and I thought it would be really cool to try and bring him to life.










I started out with a pvc frame and used the joints and fittings from Spider Hill Prop Works - http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/store/index.php?route=product/category&path=35 to build up the design and try different poses. They worked great for this and would actually be great for the final prop if it was static.










However, since I wanted a 3 axis talking skull and pneumatically controlled arms, I needed a stronger framework so it was on to the metal work.
After lots of cutting, fitting, welding and grinding he started to take shape.



















My original idea was to take the Lindburg skull that I had mounted a Triaxial 3 axis skull kit in - http://triaxialskulllabs.com/webstore/ and just add a skin to which I would then paint up. Not the best solution as it didn't really look like I wanted but it would do. My good friend Bobzilla happened to stop by the house and saw what I was working on and asked if he could help with the skull. I was ecstatic to have his great talents applied to the project and quickly handed the skull over to him. Here's the skull after the first bit of work by Bob with a lot of work left to bring him to life.










I'll be updating the thread as the build progresses. You can see the completed video on post 112 on page 12.

Here' the combined build video


----------



## stick

Looking good.


----------



## fontgeek

Looks like a good start, but keep in mind that you will have to clothe him too. Having the torso and limbs flexible enough so that you can get clothes on him/her without having to do major surgery on every garment can be a major time and money saver.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This guy will be able to stand up to a hurricane

I love the concept sketch.


----------



## Lunatic

Geez Halstaff,
You've pretty much spear-headed that project and it shows in that nice tutorial. Luv the sparks flying in that pic. Great looking concept!

Good luck!


----------



## halstaff

fontgeek said:


> Looks like a good start, but keep in mind that you will have to clothe him too. Having the torso and limbs flexible enough so that you can get clothes on him/her without having to do major surgery on every garment can be a major time and money saver.


I'm fortunate that my wife is very skilled seamstress and she's custom making the entire costume. We did spend quite a bit of time during the design phase discussing exactly how the clothes would fit. She's done some preliminary work on it but she really needs to wait for me to complete the construction before she can fit everything.
In fact, the only reason this guy gets to come into the house is that she'd rather not have to work on him outside.


----------



## Hairazor

This is gonna be sooo Rad!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

A great inspiration. Looking forward to more pictures of the build. And a live in seamstress, now that is what I call planning ahead.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:He looks great, I really like the concept sketch...sort of a "Scallywagg" with some "hot loot" to sell mixed in with Animal from the Muppets, what with the wild hair and all, very lovable in a creepy way! Very nice work on your welds.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Concept looks great, the frame is awesome. I always admire your work before and after I saw your display.

P.S. Get some welding leathers (front leathers) to protect you from the slag blasting off the metal. Trust me


----------



## halstaff

Lord Homicide said:


> Concept looks great, the frame is awesome. I always admire your work before and after I saw your display.
> 
> P.S. Get some welding leathers (front leathers) to protect you from the slag blasting off the metal. Trust me


Funny you should notice the lack of welding leathers. I do have them and use them when welding but for these pictures, I took them off. My son who's a professional photographer, took the grinding pictures for a presentation he was giving to a high school class. He didn't like how the picture looked with the leathers on as he preferred the color contrast without them. He was trying to show the difference exposure settings made when trying to capture moving images.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Heh, just making sure. You should have seen my last safety vest from all the slag that burned holes through it. 

Edit: also, just wanted to make sure youn had them since you said you were new to welding


----------



## jaege

Too cool. Just waaaay past cool. Is he going to be selling candy perhaps? From under his coat?


----------



## Headless

Can't wait to see him finished! Great work.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR

Awesome work! Everytime I see one your projects my to-do list gets longer.


----------



## halstaff

MONDAY MORNING UPDATE

He's coming along with some of the muscles and brains being added. I tested the pneumatics and am very pleased with the arm motion.










The head is also making progress and more like a face and less like a skull.


----------



## Bone Dancer

A couple of led eyes on top and he is ready to go right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that face!


----------



## halstaff

Bone Dancer, we're planning on installing blue LED's eyes on this guy.


----------



## fick209

Very cool! Excellent progress!


----------



## halstaff

*MONDAY MORNING UPDATE*

The full electronics package has been hooked up and tested, the body is starting to get built out and body parts are being added. You can also see that the head is really coming along.










Here's a close up of the head -










I have all the electronics working and he'll be reciting a new audio track that Dead Things will be recording. 
Now that the body is being filled out, my wife is starting to sew the costume. We've already had to get a bit creative figuring out how to get skinny pants on a wide stanced welded frame. 
Always new challenges!


----------



## Hairazor

Impressive!


----------



## tstraub

Looks Great Steve! Thanks for the update I really enjoy following this build. 

Tyler


----------



## Otaku

How the heck did I miss this thread?! Steve, that prop is looking great - can't wait to see the skull voice tests. Nice feet on that guy, too.


----------



## Warrant2000

Looking great!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Even in this unfinished state, his personality is beginning to shine.


----------



## Wildcat

Love this guy. Can't wait for the video. hint hint.


----------



## Nutz

Wow. Just Wow. Love the face.


----------



## halstaff

OK Wildcat, here's a short video to whet your appetite -


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two thumbs up, halstaff!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That is simply amazing! Can I suggest velcro (a stripper trick) for the pants? You can just sew the velcro on the sides and easily get the pants on and off of the prop.(think _Magic Mike_....)


----------



## Dead Things

Looks great Steve. I'm looking forward to doing the audio for this guy!


----------



## Jack Mac

Oh man, that is so cool! That is theme park quality. He looks awesome as is, I can only imagine how sweet it look when your done. Definitely setting the bar for animated props.


----------



## halstaff

Thanks all!
Pumpkin, funny you should mention stripper pants. Using Velcro for one leg was exactly the solution we used and that's what my wife said as we were checking the fit.


----------



## Onewish1

wow I am impressed what material did you use to sculpt the face?


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

*Halstaff that is one of the most Incredible creations I have seen a Haunter atemp. Your work reminds me of Sally Corp in Jacksonville FL, I am sending you a link. *




*If you ever pass thru JAX Sally gives tours most of the year, I have been twice.*
*Good luck with the project.*


----------



## halstaff

I'll definitely check that out if I'm ever in the area! I'd also love to get inside the Disney animation department.
Just as a reminder, this project has several haunters working on it. I've done the design, mechanical and electronics, Bobzilla is in charge of the head sculpt, Dead Things is going to be recording the audio track and my wife has taken on the job of sewing up his costume.
This project didn't start out as a collaboration but for me, it' been the most rewarding part. To have the opportunity to work with these very talented haunters to create something like this has been very rewarding.
Since I've started haunting, I've always wanted to push my props to a higher level of realism and with the cooperation of our "team", I think we're getting there!


----------



## Lunatic

Well it's a sure bet that I will never compete with that prop. Bravo halstaff! You have created something every haunter dreams about. Can't wait to see more. Thanks for showing!


----------



## Onewish1

bravo to the team then!!.. the head sculpt left me speechless.. and I am sure the mechanics will as well


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Great job so far, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Holy friggen crap... I can't believe that I missed this thread either!!!! 
Halstaff that prop is absolutely mind boggling. It truly looks like a high end theme park prop. It is definitely camera ready! You guys are beyond amazing!!!!!


----------



## Evil Bob

Your name is Steve? Nice job, Halstaff!!! I want one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go team!:jol:


----------



## niblique71

In my next life I'll build something like this... Hallstaff, you floor me with your ambitious new projects every time. Combined with Bobzilla and Dead things, you're sure to wow the entire haunt community. I agree.. GO TEAM!

WOW


----------



## halstaff

Onewish1 said:


> wow I am impressed what material did you use to sculpt the face?


Just want to mention again that Bobzilla is the master who is sculpting the face. He used Activa La Doll Premier Lightweight Stone Clay in white. It's $12.89 for a 10 1/28 oz. block on Amazon.


----------



## Lunatic

Onewish1 said:


> bravo to the team then!!.. the head sculpt left me speechless.. and I am sure the mechanics will as well


Yes, bravo to the team!!!!!


----------



## spideranne

I'm impressed. This is very cool.


----------



## halstaff

Evil Bob said:


> Your name is Steve? Nice job, Halstaff!!! I want one.


Well I've been given the new nickname of "Walt" but not sure I can live up to it!


----------



## jaege

It is obvious that a little of WDs spirit must possess you at times. The thing looks great so far.


----------



## halstaff

*MONDAY MORNING UPDATE*

I finished securing all the electronics and pneumatics but now have to figure out how to reverse the jaw servo. I switched over to tstraub's design of the Scary Terry board but it's driving the jaw servo the wrong way. Oh well, always a new problem to solve!










Bobzilla has also made great progress on the head and has the painting done. Next comes adding the hair and beard.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:This is just remarkable!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

coming along great! My wife noticed that you are building this in your living room and told me not to get any ideas.. are you going to bring this to Aprils meeting and show it off?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL

The face is fantastic, but then, we expect no less from bobzilla


----------



## scream1973

Holy crap.. thats awesome


----------



## tstraub

Looks Great Steve. I love reading your updates. I think the quick and dirty fix on the jaw movement is to modify your beep track on the MP3. Send a beep to close the mouth and silence to open it. Since you will not have a speaker on that audio channel the audience will not know that its backwards.

Tyler


----------



## halstaff

CrazedHaunter said:


> coming along great! My wife noticed that you are building this in your living room and told me not to get any ideas.. are you going to bring this to Aprils meeting and show it off?


The only reason this is allowed in the house during the build is that my wife is working on sewing the costume and doesn't want to go outside to work on it.
I doubt he'll be done by the April meeting and he's a little big to just throw in the trunk and take him with me.


----------



## Osenator

I think this will one of the most impressive prop of the year. Amazing work.


----------



## Dead Things

halstaff said:


> The only reason this is allowed in the house during the build is that my wife is working on sewing the costume and doesn't want to go outside to work on it.
> I doubt he'll be done by the April meeting and he's a little big to just throw in the trunk and take him with me.


Happy wife, happy life!


----------



## Lord Homicide

This will be one of those few and far in between props that are never forgotten.


----------



## Jack Mac

Looking great!:smoking: How are his garments coming along? Can't wait to see video of his movement.


----------



## diggerc

Head down, Bowing, prostrate even. I'm so not worthy.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Damn! What a fantastic prop. You and your team rocked this guy for sure...love it!


----------



## Joiseygal

Awesome!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Keep going man, this is one friggin' kick-ass prop!!! !


----------



## tstraub

Steve I was looking at the Scary Terry circuit and thinking about how to make it work the other way when I thought Why not modify the servo to work in reverse rather than the Scary Terry circuit. Anyway a quick Google search revealed that this is fairly common practice in the RC plane world. check out this link you might find it useful. http://www.instructables.com/id/How...onics-using-the-MAKE-c/step6/Servo-reversing/

Tyler


----------



## halstaff

tstraub said:


> Steve I was looking at the Scary Terry circuit and thinking about how to make it work the other way when I thought Why not modify the servo to work in reverse rather than the Scary Terry circuit. Anyway a quick Google search revealed that this is fairly common practice in the RC plane world. check out this link you might find it useful. http://www.instructables.com/id/How...onics-using-the-MAKE-c/step6/Servo-reversing/
> 
> Tyler


Tyler,
Brilliant idea! It was a straightforward hack and it worked perfectly. That's one more issue I can cross of the "need to fix" list.
Thanks.
Steve


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks. It's been fun working with Steve on this project. Can't wait to hear the voice track from Dead Things, and see the finished costume by Steve's wife.


RoxyBlue said:


> ^LOL
> 
> The face is fantastic, but then, we expect no less from bobzilla


----------



## halstaff

MONDAY MORNING UPDATE

Progress is continuing as Bobzilla finished the head and did the painting on the hands and legs. He did a phenomenal job and Pete is really starting to come alive.










We did assemble the head with the 3 axis mechanism in order to make sure that the servos were strong enough with the increased weight from the sculpt and all the hair. I just sent Dead Things the script for the audio so I had to test it with a track I had on hand but everything worked great!

Denice has started the costume which makes a huge difference and really helps in bringing him to life.


----------



## fick209

Oh wow!!! I can't wait to see him totally finished!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wowza!


----------



## halstaff

Here's a short video I did to test how the servos handled the increased load on the skull from the sculpt.
I don't have the audio track we'll be using yet so I just used one I found for the test.
So far, so good!


----------



## tstraub

It's really coming together now. Looks great


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very impressive, halstaff! Now all he needs is blinking eyes:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Like I said before, this prop will not be forgotten. Excellent work!

The teeth remind me of this character from Disney's Aladdin.


----------



## KeithTarpley

Greetings,,,

Looking good.

Keith


----------



## Jack Mac

He is looking great! The servos seem to be doing just fine, are they the normal servos that are used on regular 3-axis skulls or are you using stronger ones?.


----------



## heresjohnny

This is looking good, thanks for sharing!


----------



## halstaff

Jack Mac said:


> He is looking great! The servos seem to be doing just fine, are they the normal servos that are used on regular 3-axis skulls or are you using stronger ones?.


Yes, I was afraid that I may have to upgrade to servos with more power but the usual servos we use for the 3 axis skulls worked fine. I use HiTec HS-425BB's - http://www.servocity.com/html/hs-425bb_super_sport_bb.html for all 4 of the servos.


----------



## IMU

What an awesome build ... very well done. If only I had just a little bit of your brain to figure out how all this works.


----------



## Jack Is Back

Great work on this build. I hope someday to make props as cools as yours.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG! The head movement is unbelievable! I am just so friggin impressed with this prop.....


----------



## halstaff

Thanks everyone for all the kind comments.
I just completed building tstraub's new servo tester so now it will be easier to fine tune the servo movements. For those of you that are working with servos, make sure to check out his video of it at 



.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

The hell with the 'like' button... where is the 'love' button!!!
Awesome.Awesome. Awesome.
....so jealous...


----------



## Blackrose1978

Wow!!!! Love the details!!!


----------



## bobzilla

I thought some of you might enjoy seeing some before and after pictures
of the sculpt on the skull, to the painting and applying of the beard/hair. 
Big thanks to Steve for permitting me to be a part of this awesome build of his.








































[


----------



## bobzilla

IMG]http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/bobzilla-albums-honest-marooned-pete-halstaff-build-picture151840-honest-marooned-pete-053.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## dpmey

Love the step my steps pictures. Thanks so much for sharing. Can I ask what you used to get the texture on the face?


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you.
I used a stippling technique with primer and a paintbrush before I started the actual finish paint on the sculpt. 


dpmey said:


> Love the step my steps pictures. Thanks so much for sharing. Can I ask what you used to get the texture on the face?


----------



## Jack Mac

Nicely done Bobzilla! What did you use to sculpt him and what was used to attach the hair? He looks great.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks.
I used light weight stone clay for the sculpting http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/white-ladoll-premier-light-weight-stone-clay-551887/ and E-6000 glue to hand lay the hair. http://www.michaels.com/E-6000®/gc0181,default,pd.html



Jack Mac said:


> Nicely done Bobzilla! What did you use to sculpt him and what was used to attach the hair? He looks great.


----------



## Onewish1

you are a true artist sir!!


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you 


Onewish1 said:


> you are a true artist sir!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I totally agree with OneWish...you are an artist extraordinare!!! I just love this guy, what a fantastic prop!


----------



## dpmey

I agree, Bobzilla your one talented artist and Steve your one talented prop builder.


----------



## halstaff

Although we've been very busy with other builds, progress on Pete has continued. After several changes in colors, materials and design, Denice has completed the assembly of his costume. Here are a couple of pictures of the "clean" costume before Bob takes it to be aged.



















Pat has finished with the audio track and did an amazing job. Stay tuned to see that part incorporated into the build.


----------



## tstraub

Looks great Steve. Almost seems like a shame to dirty it up for the aging process, but I'm sure it will make it even better. When you first said you were going to cover that face with a beard I thought you were crazy, but after it was done it was an improvement. Everyone on the build team knows what they are doing. I cant wait to see it finished.

Tyler


----------



## Dead Things

I am so looking forward to seeing the finished prop (ok, so I have a bias!). The outfit looks great, Hurry up and finish already!


----------



## spookymulder76

Can't wait to see the finished product, looks great so far


----------



## halstaff

While waiting to get the costume back from being aged (a time consuming process for sure), I built the box that Pete will be standing on. I want him high enough that his arms won't be hitting people in the head and wanted someplace to store the air tank. 
I framed it with 2x2's and used fence boards for the sides. The base Pete is mounted on will fit right on top and the exhaust for the cylinders will be routed down into the box to help muffle the sound.










One step closer to having everything crossed off the VERY long to do list.


----------



## Lunatic

Wow halstaff....Incredible project!
You must be glad the build is nearly complete.
Congratulations on a first rate animatronic!


----------



## The Watcher

Heck of a build.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Amazing work. You have assembled a great team.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Looks awesome!


----------



## halstaff

Thanks everyone. We appreciate all the kind words!
I'm looking forward to the final build video as well. I can't believe how many steps this project has taken.


----------



## hpropman

A bunch of little steps equals one hell of a prop! Wonderful work!


----------



## halstaff

Well, Pete is finally nearing completion. The programming for the electronics has been fine tuned and is working how I want it to. The costume is as complete as it can be until the Halloween decorations are unpacked so we can add some more jewelery.
The audio track is loaded and all the work on his head is finished.
We'll be putting a video together with the lighting soon but I wanted to post a couple of pictures in the meantime. 
Enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pete is a spectacular prop, halstaff, something the team can justly be proud of creating.


----------



## Hairazor

He is a smashing figure with one of the best heads of hair I've ever seen!


----------



## Onewish1

just fabby!!... looks better than something you can buy!!


----------



## kmwoods6580

That is awwwssooomeee!!!!!


----------



## Lunatic

You made a professional looking prop, halstaff.
Really beautiful piece! 
You could use him for other themes, too. Dress him up in a trench coat with panties and garters and call him Pete the perv.  Just kidding.


----------



## Georgeb68

This is an amazing job! ....this is exactly what some f the beginners (like me) look and read how you did it! It gives us confidence to go ahead and try!


----------



## halstaff

Thanks all. 
We're going to try to get some video tonight with lights. If it comes out well, there will be a final video very soon.


----------



## bobzilla

It's about time!! 



halstaff said:


> Thanks all.
> We're going to try to get some video tonight with lights. If it comes out well, there will be a final video very soon.


----------



## Joiseygal

Halstaff you did an amazing job! I love this character he has so much personality!


----------



## halstaff

All the work is done and I think we can finally call Pete finished! It's been a long build but we're all very pleased with the results. I would like to thank Bobzilla for all his work on the head sculpt and distressing the clothes as well as all his advice and thoughts on making this the best prop possible. Thanks also to DeadThings for the outstanding job on the audio track which really brings Pete alive. And finally, many thanks to my wife who designed and sewed the costume and for all her patience as the build progressed. Having a group to work with on this prop really increased the fun!
Here's the night time video with the lights showing how he'll look on Halloween -






Take a look at the daytime video showing all of the detail -






Now on to the next project.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"On to the next project" - now how are you gonna top this guy?

Fabulous job! Great sound track, too


----------



## Hairazor

That is -- well -- I'm almost speechless it is so good!


----------



## bobzilla

He looks great Steve! Thanks for having me on board for this project. 
Definitely worth all the time and effort everyone put into him.


----------



## Jack Mac

Pete looks fantastic! What an impressive prop, so much thought and detail put into it's construction every step of the way. Are you planning on displaying him outdoors or was that just for the video? I couldn't bring myself to have something this cool exposed to the elements, but then again I would probably have him behind glass in a temperature controlled environment.


----------



## halstaff

Roxy, we've already been asking ourselves the question of how we're going to top Pete and haven't come up with an answer yet. I've got a couple other new projects going for this year but they won't compete.
Pete will be displayed outside Jack Mac but I do live in San Diego so the weather isn't quite the issue here as it is in other areas. However, if we have inclement weather, Pete along with all my other animatronics will be pulled in. That's a sad thought as my haunt will be pretty bare. Maybe I should work on some static props!


----------



## discozombie

Halstaff,
Not sure how i missed this thread but you did an amazing job, loved watching the progress. The end result is a professional grade prop. Cant wait till the next one starts


----------



## scream1973

Wow is all i can say..


----------



## Dead Things

Thanks Steve for allowing me to give Pete a voice. It was cool to watch him come together and to be a part of this great prop!


----------



## Lambchop

Ya that is something else. Really awsome job.


----------



## halstaff

Here's a close up video where you can really see the amazing work Bobzilla did on the head sculpt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bob kicks butt when it comes to sculpting


----------



## Chops6965

Wow, Pete looks fantastic Halstaff! Big congrats to everyone who worked on him, he is something to be proud of!


----------



## OtisDriftwood

This is exactly why i come here. To admire these outstanding props, and talent. Halstaff, you guys did an incredible job! Man that's inspiring!


----------



## kauldron

GREAT JOB!! WOW that is an incredible prop. You did a tremendous job. Bravo. Wait...what was that....was that Distortions calling looking for a new prop designer?!?


----------



## Onewish1

just love him!!


----------



## Dead Things

I'm so glad that Pete's features shine through the beard. I know you had a specific character in mind when you started Pete, but, as you and I had discussed, Bob's sculpt was so good, it seemed a shame to cover it with hair. The sculpt characteristics are still there, absolutely outstanding!


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you Dead Things.
I was also a bit worried the details would get lost with all the hair and beard work flowing around Pete's face. It worked out much better than I expected.
Kudos to you for your great voice work that really helped bring him to life!


Dead Things said:


> I'm so glad that Pete's features shine through the beard. I know you had a specific character in mind when you started Pete, but, as you and I had discussed, Bob's sculpt was so good, it seemed a shame to cover it with hair. The sculpt characteristics are still there, absolutely outstanding!


----------



## hpropman

Awesome job!


----------



## halstaff

Thanks everyone! I'm looking forward to seeing people's response to him in the haunt this year.
Stay tuned for the build thread for next year's major character build. He's been drawn up and a few preliminary parts have been built and are being experimented with. He should top Pete!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Waiting with bated breath.


----------



## Adam I

Truly an out standing prop. my skull off to you.


----------



## Zombie-F

Wow! That came out awesome! My hat goes off to you, man.


----------



## Lunatic

Just saw the last video's and Pete looks great!
The arm movement is smooth and costume is beautiful.


----------



## halstaff

Here's the combined build video for Pete. Enjoy!


----------



## bobzilla

Nice work on the video Steve!


----------



## halstaff

We were proud to have Pete chosen for the "Best Motor Prop" in the Dead With Dave Home Haunters Awards - 



Many thanks again to Bobzilla and Dead Things for their wonderful contributions to this prop.


----------



## Onewish1

As soon as they showed the video.. I said to Randy. . Ooohhhhhh it has to be Pete


----------



## Dead Things

So proud to have been a part of this project, well deserved award! Deep bow to your's and Bobzilla's kung fu!


----------



## IMU

Congrats on the win ... well deserved! One of my inspirations ... just love it.


----------



## Kevins411

Nicely done on the win Halstaff


----------

